# Strange new chirping



## paintwithstars (Sep 1, 2014)

Hey guys, I was just wondering if anyone has gone through something similar with their tiel, or know what this might be?

Benjamin is 1.5 years old, and this is new behavior. We've been together for over one year. He's been doing this constant short chirp, not quiet, but pretty high and insistent sounding, which usually happens in the morning or early afternoon. It goes on for an hour to a few hours. The behavior started maybe a few weeks ago. 

It's not a flock call, because I recognize his usual flock call for me when I'm away from him, and this is different. He does this chirp even when there's fresh food and water, when I'm right next to him or when he's perching on me, when there are new toys, anything. I just can't figure out what could be the reason, and it drives me a little crazy! As he's doing this, my other guy tiel Jasmine stays quiet and just acts as usual, nothing out of the normal. So I can't see what is agitating Benjamin. There hasn't been any dramatic change in his lifestyle lately that I can think of, and he seems perfectly healthy otherwise - normal poops, preening, eating, and sleeping regularly, gets a lot of out of cage time and exercise as usual.

Could it be a hormonal thing, as Benjamin is approaching the terrible twos? Any advice you can think of for what I might be able to try to break him out of this, or is it just normal for some birds to chirp nonstop for a while?
Thanks so much for reading!


----------



## JoJo's Mom (Oct 20, 2012)

I suppose it could be hormones kicking in....however, I find that Milo (and JoJo did too) will find a sound or phrase that he likes and just repeats it a LOT. There doesn't seem to be any rhyme nor reason, he just likes the sound of it. Or it may be that it's getting your attention, so he keeps doing it. Try your best to ignore it, and only praise him and give him attention while he is quiet, or not doing it. He will get the idea, sometimes it just takes a little patience.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

It could be hormones. Or as JoJo's Mom said, just a sound he likes to repeat. Both of my males are experts at making annoying noises, and the girls get pissed off. It's like a malfunctioning cd, stuck on repeat haha. Hopefully he will invent a new song that is easier on the ear!


----------



## Charlotte (Jun 4, 2014)

Murray is doing this right now! Unless she's moulting or nesting she spends most mornings chirping repetitively. It's much worse when she's hormonal.


----------



## paintwithstars (Sep 1, 2014)

*JoJo's Mom* - I see, I didn't consider the fact that Benjamin actually chose to repeat the chirp because he likes it! Thanks so much for the advice  I'll do my best to continue ignoring it and praise him when he's quiet!

*Vickitiel* - Haha it's definitely like the malfunctioning CD! I try to get excited and praise him when he talks or makes talking-like sounds instead  I'm sort of relieved to hear Benjamin's not the only one who does this! Thank you 

*Charlotte* - Wow I see, I guess it's just a habit of some cockatiels! Thank you for letting me know, it's comforting finding out that the chirping isn't something terribly out of the ordinary


----------

